# MAF sensor bad? Here's how to probe it easily!!



## stanged1970 (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright, so my truck has been acting up BIG time. I've been trying to check my MAF but backprobing it while it's running is almost impossible. I tried using ethernet cable and splicing wires then sticking them into the MAF connecter and connecting it back into the sensor and then probing that way, but there's no telling if you got good contact. So, this morning I went to radio shack to see if I could make some sort of pass through for the MAF sensor... low and behold something caught my eye. It's a Y adaptor for a computer power supply. Here's the link:

Power Y-Adapter Cable - RadioShack.com

It looked to be a fit so I went ahead and bought it. When I got home I tried one of the female ends on the sensor and IT FIT PERFECTLY, nice and snug too. Then I took it off and cut off the collar of the male end and exposed the pins. Then I flattened the pins with some pliers and shoved those into the harness connector. You have to play with them just a bit to put them in, but it's pretty easy. That left the other female end to probe with your volt meter. Sweet!! I was able to do the connectivity tests to the ECM and rule out any short or open and I also checked the voltages with KOEO and KOER and found that my sensor is bad. BTW, make sure the Y adapter is in the right way at the sensor and at the harness. The first time I connected at the harness upside down. As excited as I was to find this easy way to probe this sensor I'm brought back down knowing that I have to shell out $300-$400 for an OEM MAF sensor. No aftermarket sensors for me. I've heard they're a waste of money. Anyway, hope this helps any of you that are questioning your MAFS.

Oh in case the link doesn't work for some of you the radio shack part # is 278-766.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have mafs for sale..

pm me or email me directly..


----------



## nissancliff (Aug 3, 2009)

what years are they the same?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

nissancliff said:


> what years are they the same?


Well, yours being a 97, 2.4 looks to have a MAP (Manifold Absolute Pressure) Sensor on it rather than the earlier OBD1 MAF (Manifold Air Flow) Sensor. Probably 96 through 99 are the same.










That could be a good thing 'cause they're a lot less expensive ...but everything else needs to be checked again in the process.

Is your EGR valve disabled right now just for test purposes?

And why was the truck originally parked 2 years ago?

This is just something to think about ...not necessarily Nissan, but I've seen lots of cars in those early OBD2 years develop intake manifold leaks, and more commonly vacuum hose leaks ...like the ones running to your MAF Sensor, and to the Fuel Pressure Regulator, or the EGR Valve. Any leaks can cause one to run badly. Or possibly a hose or two crossed. Oh, and don't ignore the Secondary Ignition System. It all needs to be in good shape, too.

Okay, I went to your 1st post and see where you did new plugs. I'm wondering if it may have a Fuel Pump problem ...just thinking outloud here ...TPS or Coolant Temperature Sensor for the Fuel System can also cause one to run ruff and/ or fall on its face. Time to do a plug check to see if they look rich or lean.


----------



## nissancliff (Aug 3, 2009)

well the PO did install a new fuel pump and its oddly loud. i was thinking that could be something. maybe ill buy a pressure tester later in the week and see. 

the truck was parked (so i was told)because it was sold then the guy i know who bought it could not get a title. (which seems legit). but he also was the one who put on the fuel pump and when it ran rough he assumed it was bad gas from sitting


----------



## stanged1970 (Jul 14, 2009)

The Jan 96- Aug 97 2.4L HB trucks are then same and different from the other years on this model. In 98 the frontier was started. Anyway, these two years the MAFs are different than for any other year and is a pain in the a44.


----------



## nissancliff (Aug 3, 2009)

updated, i checked the tps and i get 5 volts on one wire, and 4.5 at idle and 3.6 at full open on the other. normal>?
i just bought the pressure checker, so ill update that soon too lol


----------



## myNISMO2000 (Jul 11, 2020)

zanegrey said:


> i have mafs for sale..
> 
> pm me or email me directly..


Hi. .Need OEM MAF 2000 Maxima 22680-2Y001 AEEE003. Must see intact U-shaped wire on the element. thank you, Ted ( [email protected])


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

NissanPartsDeal shows it's still a good part, $148 list or $108 from NPD for the OE version. RockAuto has several brands with both sensor and housing or just the sensor for $33~$101. Amazon and eBay have China clones for as little as $15.


----------

